# TiVo Roamio Plus - How to upgrade hard drive to 3TB?



## spiegepj10 (Jan 25, 2018)

Does anyone have any insight as to how to upgrade the hard drive of a Roamio Plus to 3TB?

What type of hard dive do I need to buy? What's a good price? Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

spiegepj10 said:


> Does anyone have any insight as to how to upgrade the hard drive of a Roamio Plus to 3TB?
> What type of hard dive do I need to buy? What's a good price? Thanks!


Hard Drive Upgrade Info

Skip to near the end.

Most popular -> https://www.amazon.com/Red-3TB-Hard...TF8&qid=1517415326&sr=8-2&keywords=wd+red+3tb


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Hard Drive Upgrade Info
> 
> Skip to near the end.
> 
> Most popular -> https://www.amazon.com/Red-3TB-Hard...TF8&qid=1517415326&sr=8-2&keywords=wd+red+3tb


And you can just drop it in to start from scratch, or use MFS Tools 3.2 to migrate your existing drive. You may also want to use KMTTG to backup your OnePasses and any critical recordings from your current setup, just in case.

p.s. And you can go bigger than 3TB, but you'd first need to use the MFS Reformatter utility to run a quick fix on the drive. See the utility's dedicated thread, here, for more info. (3TB or smaller drives don't require any pre-processing.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks. BTW, I bought my Roamio boxes so long ago I was able to get WD Green drives. They seem to have doubled in price. I guess that makes them more valuable. The 1TB OTA I bought on BF has a green drive too.


----------

